
Looking back on five years of web components - smacktoward
https://bitworking.org/news/2019/07/looking-back-on-five-years-of-web-components
======
barbarbar
I like the idea of web components. But it seems like the frameworks like React
are getting more and more popular despite the constant paradigm changes. It
also seems like lithtml is about to be left by google. At least it seems quiet
on the site.

